# DIY Pellet Dispenser



## fmsm (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone built or purchased (for a reasonable price) a pellet dispenser? I am thinking of building something 24x24x54" high. I fugure an angled bottom with a perforated bottom for dust to slide through. Top it off with a slide gate to dispense. 

I would much rather buy it then make it... Has anyone seen any? I know there was someone out here a few years back but he has not responded to my PM's


----------



## Roadstar (Sep 15, 2014)

The Pellet Meister is close to what you might be looking for. I don't believe it filters out fines though.

http://www.pelletmeister.com/

There's also The Hopper

http://news.a-1stoves.com/the-hopper-pellet-fuel-dispenser/

Sorry, I don't believe The Hopper is made anymore.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 15, 2014)

Not quite as big as the one you want to make but this will hold 200lbs.


----------



## fmsm (Sep 15, 2014)

I saw the hopper, a-1  stoves doesn't answer their phones or email. It is very much like what I am looking for.


----------



## fmsm (Sep 16, 2014)

I did find this one, it would work perfect but is $686.00
http://www.pelletcan.com/PelletDecor/PelletDecor-Products.htm


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 16, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Not quite as big as the one you want to make but this will hold 200lbs.



How did you make the pellet hopper in the Brute garbage can?  I am interested in the inner workings and how to funnel the pellets into the tube and the on/off valve.  
Can I ask for a thread on the build?

Bill


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 16, 2014)

bill3rail said:


> How did you make the pellet hopper in the Brute garbage can?  I am interested in the inner workings and how to funnel the pellets into the tube and the on/off valve.
> Can I ask for a thread on the build?
> 
> Bill



It's not nearly as fancy as some of the others that are for sale on the thread but here's how it works.

I built the table using 4x4's for the legs, plywood fpr the top and 2x6's around the upper edge.

I then nailed the garbage can to the top of the table.

Using a hole saw, I cut a 2" hole through the bottom of the can and table top. The hole in the can is not center but centered right next to the front wall of the trash can.

I made a notch approximately 4" deep and just wide enough for a piece of 2" PVC pipe to pass thorough right along the front edge of the table.

With a bit of trial an error, I made an angle cut on the back end of the PVC pipe so it would sit flush over the hole I cut in the bottom. I sealed the PVC pipe up against the hole with a bit of silicone. 

I nailed a couple of small pieces of 2x4 on the underside of the table along the sides of the pvc pie then screwed them to the pipe to hold it in place (the screws protruding into the pipe a little do not hinder pellet flow)

I cut the other end of the PVC pipe perpendicular forming a pour spout.

I bought an aluminum damper from Lowes and cut it to be the same size and shape of the PVC pipe interior. I then cut a notch in the top edge of the pipe near the front just big enough to insert the cut damper creating a lift gate to stop the pellet flow.

On the inside of the trash can, I used a piece of sheet aluminum cut to just the right size and shape to funnel pellets out the hole in the bottom. I used JB Weld to attach the funnel to the inside wall of the trash can.


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 16, 2014)

That there's some ingenuity.  Nice work!


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 16, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> It's not nearly as fancy as some of the others that are for sale on the thread but here's how it works.
> I built the table using 4x4's for the legs, plywood fpr the top and 2x6's around the upper edge.
> I then nailed the garbage can to the top of the table.
> Using a hole saw, I cut a 2" hole through the bottom of the can and table top. The hole in the can is not center but centered right next to the front wall of the trash can.
> ...



Great idea and construction.  Pictures of the construction would let others to build copies.
I may just build one out of wood then it could hold a couple hundred pounds.
If I copy your idea, I would like to find a larger barrel.
Drop them through a pellet vacuum then into the barrel or wooden hopper so the wife can easily load the stove with a bucket instead of carrying 40Lbs by herself.

Bill


----------



## MikeNH (Sep 16, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Not quite as big as the one you want to make but this will hold 200lbs.



That's a really good idea, Tim.  When I'm going to be away for several days, I split bags up into 5 gallon buckets to make it easier for my wife to carry, but this idea seems even better, and its gotta be worth about 50 wife-points.


----------



## fmsm (Sep 17, 2014)

Pulled the trigger today and bought the system from pellet decor.They were nice enough to give me a deal ($570 delivered) and sell me one direct. The way I look at it the parts/stock would cost between $250-$300 and based on my carpentry skills I would be challenged to have a finished product my wife would allow in the house this was my best solution.

I will post pics after assembly.....


----------



## fmsm (Sep 27, 2014)

May I present Pellet Decor.... That's 240 pounds of Okie DF's in there!


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 27, 2014)

That's pretty nice looking


----------

